# What are the most diverse countries in the world in your opinion?



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

Manitopiaaa said:


> Yeah, I noted Panama and Venezuela as 'honorable mentions' below. I'm guessing there's a lot more mestizo in Panama and Venezuela than in Brazil where there's a lot more mulattos. Panama also has a lot of zambos too. What percentage of Venezuela is mixed? The whole Caribbean is very mixed. Dominicans don't even know if they're black, white, Taino, or mulatto.


According to the last Census (2011). Venezuela has 50% of mixed people, 42% of whites, 3,5% of blacks, 2,5% of amerindians, 2% others.


----------



## melrocks50 (Apr 9, 2009)

Surprised no one mentioned China.


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Manitopiaaa said:


> *Ethnic Diversity*
> Ethnic diversity is best described as diversity within racial subsets. So a country like Mexico is ethnically diverse because its ethnic mix includes lots of Mesoamerican tribes. Though both Austria and Switzerland are white, Austria is overwhelmingly of Germanic stock while Switzerland has a lot more ethnic diversity (having French and Italian stock as well)
> 
> Winner: Papua New Guinea


Pakistan easily wins the ethnic diversity contest as compared to the countries that you have mentioned. These countries don't seem very ethnically diverse at all. Many European countries have a minority group of migrants which are part of the society, but they're not indigenous. I would rather classify most European countries as ethnically homogeneous. I don't know much about the ethnic groups in Papua New Guinea and Mexico, but I would say that those would be rather categorized as tribes.

Some indigenous and settled ethnic groups of Pakistan:

*Hazara*

The Hazara people, originally from Afghanistan, are a Persian-speaking people mostly residing in Quetta, Balochistan. Some are citizens of Pakistan while others are refugees. Genetically, the Hazara are a mixture of Turk-Persian people and those of Middle East and Central Asia. The genetic research suggests that they are closely related to the Eurasian and the Uygurs. The Pakistani Hazaras estimated population is believed to be between 500,000 to as high as 1 million.

*Pamiris*

The Pamiri peoples are a diverse group of inter-related people who are often and erroneously called Tajiks by negligence. They are speakers of many Northeast Iranian languages, which includes Wakhi, Sarikuli, Yidgha and Munji. The traditional homeland of the Pamiris is in northern Pakistan, eastern Afghanistan, eastern Tajikistan and western China (western highlands of Xinjiang). The Pakistani Pamiris are estimated to be over 1 million.

*Baltis*

The Balti are an ethnic group of Tibetan descent with some Dardic admixture located in Gilgit-Baltistan, Pakistan and Ladakh. In Pakistan they mainly live in the major urban centres of Lahore, Karachi and Islamabad/Rawalpindi. The Balti language belongs to the Tibetic languages and is a sub-dialect of Ladakhi.

*Chitralis*

The Chitrali people live in the northernmost part of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa belong mostly to the Khow ethnic group, but there are more than ten other ethnic groups represented in Chitral. Despite their diverse ethnic, religious and linguistic backgrounds they have a strong unity and share a common culture and use Khowar as a lingua franca. The State of Chitral used to be a Princely State until its amalgamation into Pakistan in 1969.

*Kalash*

The Kalash or Kalasha, are a unique ethnic group of the Hindu Kush, settling in the North-West Frontier Province of Pakistan. They speak the Kalash language, a member of the Dardic family. The culture of Kalash people is unique and differs drastically from the various ethnic groups surrounding them. They are polytheists and nature plays a highly significant and spiritual role in their daily life. As part of their religious tradition, sacrifices are offered and festivals held to give thanks for the abundant resources of their three valleys. The Kalash pantheon is the last untouched, living representative of Indo-European mythology.

Not to mention the four mainstream ethnic groups:

*Punjabis
Pashtuns
Sindhis
Baloch*

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethnic_groups_in_Pakistan

I won't even mention the other minor ethnic groups which can be further divided in subcategories of which there are dozens.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Brazilian ethnic diversity 

White 48.43%
Mixed-race 43.80%
Black 6.84%
East Asian 1.1%
Amerindian 0.28%

Brazil is home to the largest Portuguese, African, Italian, Lebanese, Japanese diaspora in the world. The second largest German, Polish diaspora. The Spanish diaspora ranks on third.


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

^^ Brazil is also a very ethnically diverse country. No doubt.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

xrtn2 said:


> Brazilian ethnic diversity
> 
> White 48.43%
> Mixed-race 43.80%
> ...


Those numbers don't smell right. Are all mestizos considered white? Is 1% white blood enough to be considered 'Mixed'? 

Would he be considered white in Brazil?


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

Occit said:


> In the case of Mixed diversity, I think Venezuela, Colombia or Panama are more than Brazil, because Brazil is a little bit more segregated, northwest amerindians, north east blacks, center mestizos and south whites. Here in Venezuela, per example, is imposible to separate regions from races.


Not so much. There's the North with a high rate of Amerindian traits and South with rate of European traits. The remaining part which is the vast majority of the country is a dizzy mix mostly of Portuguese + African + Amerindian. However I agree that Venezuela is more homogeneous. Specially considering that is a much smaller country.


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

Manitopiaaa said:


> Those numbers don't smell right. Are all mestizos considered white? Is 1% white blood enough to be considered 'Mixed'?
> 
> Would he be considered white in Brazil?


You got the point. 'Branco' is the word for 'white' in Portuguese. Rodrigo Santoro is a 'branco' for local standards.


----------



## Rascar (Mar 13, 2012)

melrocks50 said:


> Surprised no one mentioned China.


Which is of course very diverse, but the obvious comparison is the similarly sized India, which appears more diverse in every category.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Manitopiaaa said:


> Those numbers don't smell right. Are all mestizos considered white? Is 1% white blood enough to be considered 'Mixed'?





> According to some DNA researches, Brazilians predominantly possess some degree of mixed-race ancestry, though less than half of the country's population classified themselves as "pardos" in the census. *This is not seen as any kind of misclassification, since the census categories are not, and do not pretend to be, based on ancestry, but rather on skin colour.*
> 
> *Contrary to expectations even when black and brown make up 52% of the 190 million Brazilians, --according to the latest census--, their genetic ancestry is more predominantly European than African or Indio-American.*


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mixed-race_Brazilian


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

And BTW not necessarily Rodrigo Santoro is a mestizo. Compare his tone skin to Cristiano Ronaldo one's:









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rodrigo_Santoro









http://www.hdwallpaper4all.com/cristiano-ronaldo-full-hd-images.html

There isn't a clear distinction. It's completely possible all his ancestors were Portuguese. It's just not probable due to local history.


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

zorro28 said:


> *Chitralis*
> 
> The Chitrali people live in the northernmost part of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa belong mostly to the Khow ethnic group, but there are more than ten other ethnic groups represented in Chitral. Despite their diverse ethnic, religious and linguistic backgrounds they have a strong unity and share a common culture and use Khowar as a lingua franca. The State of Chitral used to be a Princely State until its amalgamation into Pakistan in 1969.
> 
> ...



not to mention that chitral is linguistically the most diverse place on earth. less than half a million people speak fourteen different languages, six of which are not spoken anywhere else. :cheers:


----------



## UncleScrooge (Nov 29, 2009)

IMO pretty many countries in the Americas. A complete mishmash of faraway races and ethnicities. Not just some set of neighboring cousins and tribes that have throughout time grown into their own culture and ethnicity, like in the rest of the world.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

But in Pakistan & Papua New Guinea's case, the ethnics are not genetically far apart i.e. look at case of Brazil- the Afro and East Asian Brazillians are the extremes who originate from complete distant regions on Earth . Also, the Afro & White Brazillians are actually subdivided into many groups - for example White Brazillians are of Portuguese, Italian, German etc backgrounds.


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Skyprince said:


> But in Pakistan & Papua New Guinea's case, the ethnics are not genetically far apart i.e. look at case of Brazil- the Afro and East Asian Brazillians are the extremes who originate from complete distant regions on Earth . Also, the Afro & White Brazillians are actually subdivided into many groups - for example White Brazillians are of Portuguese, Italian, German etc backgrounds.


Pakistan's ethnic groups are very diverse. Some can be traced back across the border, but they are all very unique. What makes it so special is the fact that these etnic groups are largely indigenous. Many of these groups did not develop over time interracially, but many have always existed within their respective regions.

Brazil is also very unique with many ethnic groups. The various ethnic/racial groups did settle at one or the other time. Basically, it's a generation of ethnic groups residing in Brazil. They are not an indigenous set of people.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

^^ U got a good point there.

Though it's hard to measure the ethnic diversity per population per area. As for Pakistan's case I can relate to ethnic diversity in Indonesia too- there is pretty significant difference in language, culture, even looks when u move from one region to another. 

If u combine several countries within Europe with totally different languages it would be as populous as Pakistan.

Vietnam + Cambodia + Myanmar + Laos have different languages, but add them up the population is still lower than 170 million.


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

Manitopiaaa said:


> Those numbers don't smell right. Are all mestizos considered white? Is 1% white blood enough to be considered 'Mixed'?
> 
> Would he be considered white in Brazil?


He would be considered white even in Europe. I think only thr US equates white with living in the basement.


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

Skyprince said:


> But in Pakistan & Papua New Guinea's case, the ethnics are not genetically far apart i.e. look at case of Brazil- the Afro and East Asian Brazillians are the extremes who originate from complete distant regions on Earth . Also, the Afro & White Brazillians are actually subdivided into many groups - for example White Brazillians are of Portuguese, Italian, German etc backgrounds.


in brazil's case, it was migration. that's not unique. what's unique is genetically similar people living in close proximity and still speaking different languages, following different religions, and customs. 

actually the kalash tribe of pakistan have developed into a different group over the time due to non-mixture with the surrounding muslims.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Comparing the diversity of "New World" states in the Americas and the diversity in certain African/Asian/European countries is comparing apples and oranges.


----------



## OClone (Jul 10, 2014)

Robi_damian said:


> He would be considered white even in Europe. I think only thr US equates white with *living in the basement.*


What does that mean?


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

brightside. said:


> The world would be a better place if everyone spoke the same language. We'd all understand each other. The average human's brain does not have the capability to comprehend multiple languages. Most people have a poor grasp of a second language. Even in countries where multiple languages are taught from a young age.


Give it 20 years and you will have perfect instant translation implants that can be placed in the ear and enable you to understand any spoken language, similar for any written text. Learning languages will be obsolete.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Jonesy55 said:


> Give it 20 years and you will have perfect instant translation implants that can be placed in the ear and enable you to understand any spoken language, similar for any written text. Learning languages will be obsolete.


Except English with a Welsh or Scottish accent (or Welsh and Scottish themselves). Even in one hundred years computers will crash when trying to sound out Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

^^loool

Canada, US, ... UK?

DXB is pretty diverse. Sgp, Germany?


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Jonesy55 said:


> Give it 20 years and you will have perfect instant translation implants that can be placed in the ear and enable you to understand any spoken language, similar for any written text. Learning languages will be obsolete.


Understanding the literal meaning of sentences isn't the same as understanding a language though. It'll be good for nothing but basic communication like "give me 6 eggs" or "where is the airport". You won't be able to understand hidden meanings, power talk etc.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

brightside. said:


> The world would be a better place if everyone spoke the same language. We'd all understand each other. The average human's brain does not have the capability to comprehend multiple languages. Most people have a poor grasp of a second language. Even in countries where multiple languages are taught from a young age.


Actually going by my experience, the average human is perfectly capable of dealing with two languages, and limited knowledge of a third.


----------



## Hypocritical Humans (Jul 24, 2014)

We need to make a clear distinction between countries with innate and colonized diversity and countries with diversity due to immigration. In terms of countries with innate/colonized diversity, India stands number 1 hands down, simply due to the huge sample size, followed by Brazil. In terms of colonized diversity, Britain, France and the US would almost share the top three spots.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Marathaman said:


> Understanding the literal meaning of sentences isn't the same as understanding a language though. It'll be good for nothing but basic communication like "give me 6 eggs" or "where is the airport". You won't be able to understand hidden meanings, power talk etc.


Give it time and that will come too..


----------



## Hypocritical Humans (Jul 24, 2014)

In India you can see a manifestation of the entire world, right from the Arab/Mughal types of Kashmir, mongol types of Ladakh, European types of Goa, Persian-Arab types of the North, Kurds-Turks types of Punjab, vedic brahmins spread across the nation, afro- ethics of the Andaman, Negro-south Asian types of the south, east asian types of the north east and Indo- asian types of the east.

Not just in case of people, but also in case of religious diversity, linguistic diversity, cultural diversity and even in terms of food habits, the nation is so diverse. Tell me one country with such vast diversity! Brazil might follow, but cannot come close.


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

^^ What's with the fancy font? Mithun


----------



## Hypocritical Humans (Jul 24, 2014)

^^

Who's Mithun?


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

We know it's you Mithun aka Hindu disco dancer


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

Skyprince said:


> I also nominate Malaysia.
> 
> A multi ethnic country ( with clear segregation between races), wide income disparity -a pretty class-segregated, being a tropical country there is diverse flora & fauna species.
> 
> ...


Do they pay you for this propaganda piece? 

But in all seriousness Malaysia and Singapore definitely are diverse by Asian standards.
Good mix of Chinese, Indians and Malays.


But my pics for global level diversity would have to be the Anglosphere (US, UK, Canada, Aus and NZ), Germany, France, Norway and Netherlands.


----------



## Hypocritical Humans (Jul 24, 2014)

psychedelic said:


> We know it's you Mithun aka Hindu disco dancer


Who are "we"? Are you O.K?


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

Hypocritical Humans said:


> Who are "we"? Are you O.K?


All the members of the Mithun da fan club. I'm fine thanks, hbu?


----------



## Hypocritical Humans (Jul 24, 2014)

psychedelic said:


> All the members of the Mithun da fan club. I'm fine thanks, hbu?


Hello, I am sure that I ain't Mithun and this seems to be a case of mistaken identity from your side. I am clarifying it again for one last time and do not blame me if you continue to think that I am Mithun.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Your ip address is from Germany just like Mithun's.


----------



## Hypocritical Humans (Jul 24, 2014)

@Jonesy

As a moderator, don't you have some responsibility to maintain the privacy of the members in here? Who will act against you now for what you just did? Absolute misuse of power. Just because my IP says so, should I be Mithun? :bash::bash:


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

Hypocritical Humans said:


> Just because my IP says so, should I be Mithun? :bash::bash: [/FONT]


Lol. Confuscious say...


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

Hypocritical Humans said:


> We need to make a clear distinction between countries with innate and colonized diversity and countries with diversity due to immigration. In terms of countries with innate/colonized diversity, India stands number 1 hands down, simply due to the huge sample size, followed by Brazil. In terms of colonized diversity, Britain, France and the US would almost share the top three spots.


You quite scrambled things here. 

India: innate diversity due to the creation of the Indian State which simply put several peoples together.
Brazil: *had* colonized diversity. For at least three centuries no one can tell who of most of people is 'black' or 'white' or 'indigenous' for sure anymore.
Britain and France: immigration diversity after WWII when neo-colonization empires started to collapse.
US: immigration diversity since always. Colonized diversity for a period of a few centuries in remote past.


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

You're assuming that the indian identity didn't exist prior to the European colonisation of south asia. India has seen empires that lasted centuries and were as geographically extensive as British India. Granted the territories of the successive empires weren't ever exactly the same but every part of the modern day nation state we know as India has been a part of some or the other pan south asian empire and for most part of the last 2 millennia at least.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

I would say as far as developed countries go Japan has pretty large ideological diversity. From (formerly) pro-north korea communists to tea party like libertarian nationalists. The current communists are the 2nd largest opposition party and were historically the largest.

From the 60s to early 80s, Japan's leftist movement was so radical there was several terrorism events, including hijackings of airplanes and bombings. Also the right wingers have been radical, stabbing leftists politicians on live TV.

Within the LDP the factions range from true socialists to also right wing nationalists (though I wouldn't describe any as libertarian).


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Japan is among the most cohesive countries on the planet. I can't buy that it's ideologically diverse.


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

psychedelic said:


> You're assuming that the indian identity didn't exist prior to the European colonisation of south asia. India has seen empires that lasted centuries and were as geographically extensive as British India. Granted the territories of the successive empires weren't ever exactly the same but every part of the modern day nation state we know as India has been a part of some or the other pan south asian empire and for most part of the last 2 millennia at least.


Despite being under a single rule for many times still diverse when India came up.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Indian identity is more abstract than most other national identities. If you dig deeper, a lot of the variables resemble those of a world, rather than a nation in the original European sense. Yes India exists as an identity, but it's unique in its conception


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

I would say Brazil. Mostly for racial diversity.

US for religous and ethnic diversity. 

South Africa, Colombia, and Canada also have diversity in spades too.


----------



## Andres_RoCa (Mar 28, 2007)

Manitopiaaa said:


> He would be considered white in Europe? So by European standards mestizos are white (since he's darker than many mestizos)? I'm skeptical. I lived in Spain which is probably one of the 'darkest' white countries in Europe and even I would be hesitant to say he'd fit in there (in terms of skin tone). Maybe in parts of Andalucia. I'm lighter than him and was never once mistaken for white in Europe. The only person who told me I was white was, ironically (given the picture of Ronaldo), from Portugal.


Maybe you have a light skin and Amerindian/Africanized features. By the way, how does that even come up? Did you go around Europe asking people if they considered you white? :S


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Marathaman said:


> Indian identity is more abstract than most other national identities. If you dig deeper, a lot of the variables resemble those of a world, rather than a nation in the original European sense. Yes India exists as an identity, but it's unique in its conception


I think India is more like Europe as a whole rather than any individual European country, a subcontinent of Eurasia that has significant internal diversity but which still has a common overall identity that differentiates it from other regions of Eurasia.

I would include Pakistan/Bangladesh/Sri Lanka/Nepal/Bhutan in that too, they are like the European countries that are not members of the European Union. :runaway:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

It is, except there's no European Nationalism that's bought into by the majority of Europeans, unlike India.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Surprised at not finding Russia here. The ethnic and racial diversity is great: Slavs (Russians, Ukrainians), the Northern Caucasus peoples like Chechens, Osessians etc, Tatars and Bashkirs on Volga, the Karels which are closely related fo Finns, dozens of indigenous peoples of Siberia... Religious diversity: Orthodox Russians, Muslim Tatars, Chechens, Bashkirs etc, Buddhist Kalmyks and Buryats, plus traditional shamanism practised by the small nations of Northern Siberia. Let's not forget quite a sizeable number of 2nd-3rd gens Koreans, Georgians (I intentionally omit immigrants seeking employment here and state only those who have quite a long family history in Russia)..


----------



## LADEN (Mar 8, 2011)

Suriname and Guyana are the most diverse countries imo


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Andres_RoCa said:


> Maybe you have a light skin and Amerindian/Africanized features. By the way, how does that even come up? Did you go around Europe asking people if they considered you white? :S


I don't think I look Amerindian and have only a little African blood (on my mother's side). I consider myself mestizo but only due to my skin tone. So I'm not sure how some of these mestizos in Latin America are categorized as white when it's obvious they aren't fully European (I'm guessing they don't want the stigma of being what they are, mestizo). I think many 'white Hispanics' would be shocked to discover that their 'whiteness' is not recognized in Europe. Certainly most 'white Hispanics' in the US have asterisks beside their race that says, "you might be white, but we don't buy it"

As for the discussion, it came up often actually. As soon as you mention you are American, you get the puzzled look that says, "but you don't look American". And that segways into a discussion about race in America (which is, granted, one of my favorite topics to discuss).


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Manitopiaaa said:


> As soon as you mention you are American, you get the puzzled look that says, "but you don't look American".


The mainstream default American is a white person who isn't "ethnic looking" (so no Southern or Eastern Euros) in large parts of the country. Of course this is BS, but don't be surprised if some people think you are an immigrant until you start talking.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Dober_86 said:


> Surprised at not finding Russia here. The ethnic and racial diversity is great: Slavs (Russians, Ukrainians), the Northern Caucasus peoples like Chechens, Osessians etc, Tatars and Bashkirs on Volga, the Karels which are closely related fo Finns, dozens of indigenous peoples of Siberia... Religious diversity: Orthodox Russians, Muslim Tatars, Chechens, Bashkirs etc, Buddhist Kalmyks and Buryats, plus traditional shamanism practised by the small nations of Northern Siberia. Let's not forget quite a sizeable number of 2nd-3rd gens Koreans, Georgians (I intentionally omit immigrants seeking employment here and state only those who have quite a long family history in Russia)..


Russia has a dominant religion and denomination (Eastern Orthodoxy) and a dominant ethnic group (Russian) that is 81% of the population. Compare that to Singapore which is divided between Buddhists, Christians, Muslims, Taoists and Hindus, and Russia can't compete with a dominant Orthodox faith. As for racial diversity, the US is only 62% white (compared to ~85% white in Russia) and the largest ethnic group is Germans which are just 16% of the population (compared to Russia where 81% are Russian). So it might be diverse but it can't compete with other countries.


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

nomarandlee said:


> I would say Brazil. Mostly for racial diversity.
> 
> US for religous and ethnic diversity.
> 
> South Africa, Colombia, and Canada also have diversity in spades too.


US, Canada, most of West Europe, Australia and New Zealand are way more diverse than Brazil. 

Brazil is all about 3 groups interbreeding for 5 centuries and then some amount of immigrants between the XIX-XX centuries. There are many indigenous tribes isolated as well but they are less than 1% of the population.


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Brazil is ethnically very diverse but not culturally. Almost all people who came lost their identity to a large degree and adopted the nowadays mainstream Brazilian culture as its own. I would say that the UK is more diverse culturally.

For me, the most diverse place is the Indian subcontinent. They have ethnic groups, languages, religions, etc. I have shared with people from Bangladesh and India and I don't truly understand the full picture of the area but it looks great and they are funny warm-hearted people. I would love to visit it in-depth some day.. something like three months wandering from side to side


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

^^

Ethnies need culture apart as well. Otherwise they're part of the same group of everyone which is the case for 99% of Brazilian population in the end. :dunno:


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

But racially Brazil has a lot of diversity. Not in all its regions, but for example it happens in São Paulo.


----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)

Ok, so which is the least diverse country in the world, in your opinion?

Greece is definitely at the Top 10.


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

In my opinion? I don't know.. Faroe Islands? North Korea? :dunno:

My opinion is rather irrelevant I think :lol:


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Skyline_ said:


> Ok, so which is the least diverse country in the world, in your opinion?
> 
> Greece is definitely at the Top 10.


Saudi Arabia or Mongolia ? :dunno:


----------



## Gatech12 (Feb 6, 2013)

Latin America, United States, and Canada are some of the most diverse. They had received immigrants from all over the world!


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Skyline_ said:


> Ok, so which is the least diverse country in the world, in your opinion?
> 
> Greece is definitely at the Top 10.


Probably the least is North Korea.


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

nomarandlee said:


> I would say Brazil. Mostly for racial diversity.
> 
> US for religous and ethnic diversity.
> 
> South Africa, Colombia, and Canada also have diversity in spades too.


South Africa is extremely diverse. We have 11 OFFICIAL languages...and they had to whittle that down!


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

I vote for Belarus, no contest.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Some facts about INDIA* :



 Languages spoken: 780
 National language: N/A
 Official languages: 18
 Classical languages: 6
 Ethnicity: 2000+ ethnic groups
 Religions followed: Every religion present on earth.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ whats classical language?


----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)

Sanskrit and stuff?


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ whats classical language?


Hi YF, first of all sorry for the late reply. I am not a regular visitor of this section.

A classical language is a language which has -


a high antiquity of early texts/recorded history over a period of 1500–2000 years;
a body of ancient literature/texts, which is considered a valuable heritage by generations of speakers
the literary tradition be original and not borrowed from another speech community
the classical language and literature being distinct from modern.

The six classical languages declared by the Govt of India are: Tamil, Sanskrit, Telegu, Kannada, Malayalam and Oriya.


----------



## Wfhilliam (Sep 7, 2014)

France? Don't make me laugh.


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

China


----------

